# aloe vera juice



## NinaAngela

i was wondering if anyone had experience with taking this. How much are you suppose to drink, and how long does it usually take to see improvement if there is any??Angela


----------



## Duce94

I useto take aloe vera juice. I took a tsp. every day. The taste is terrible but you get useto it. I saw improvements pretty quickly. My stomic cramps where less intense and I was going to the bathroom more regular. I will say it was a life saver for me.


----------



## 17949

> quote:Originally posted by LpGrl26:i was wondering if anyone had experience with taking this. How much are you suppose to drink, and how long does it usually take to see improvement if there is any??
> 
> Angela


The recommended doses I've tried are 2 oz. twice per day, for at least 4 weeks. If you want to experiment, get yourself a 64 oz. jug from a health food store or store like Trader Joe's. One gets used to the strange taste within a few days.


----------



## cat crazy

Aloe Vera juice made by 'George's' has no bitter or funny taste, it's like filtered water. As for dosage I don't know, start with small and build up to what you can tolerate to go safely. The guy at the GNC recommended this brand as it's properties are somewhat different than the regular brands. Also said it is good for d. I just hope it is not like a laxative, ohnooooo. I have been taking it for a week now, not sure if it's helping the d or not yet.


----------



## tkfuzzkid

Hi there;I am new to the group, and have just this past week figured out what my digestive tract problems that I have been having for the past 2 years are. About the aloe vera juice, I read a short blurb about it on the internet yesterday and have read some more today. Bought some yesterday at my local Wal-Mart. It is Wild Berry Aloe made by Fruit of the Earth. It is $4.73 for a 1 quart bottle and doesn't taste too bad at all. It is flavored with juices from strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries, and elderberries.


----------



## tkfuzzkid

Am going to suspend and modify my trying of aloe vera juice. This evening my feet and ankles got sort of puffy, and this has never happened to me before; so I am assuming it is the aloe vera juice. Would reccomend that anyone trying it start with a once or twice a week amount of 1-3 tablespoons and work up from there.


----------



## zectasy

i use to take georges once a day...really nice cause it tastes just like water...to me i think it would be for one day to cleanse your whole body and not eat then after just about everything is gone drink like a gallon of aloe water...never tried it but seems like it might be kinda a good idea? nothing in you and the aloe can heal anything in you...might try it sometime...anywho i was going to say also that there is a all natural supplement out called molo-cure and it is suppose to have the healing ingredient in it that aloe has but without the actual aloe (too much aloe can give you diahreea) but its a pretty expensive pill..its also used for more than just ibs...it would be worth checking out i think


----------



## tkfuzzkid

Just to update anyone interested on my aloe vera juice saga, am back to trying to take it because it did seem to help. Just not going to take it every day. Am going to try 3 teaspoons every 3 days, and am using the dosing cup from a bottle of Immodium liquid to measure with.


----------



## 17895

Yes, Aloe juice works great! I was diagnosed with IBS 6 months ago. I did a ton of research on herbal remedies since the doctors only offered steroids as a remedy (which I was not going to do). I now take aloe and a probiotic twice a day, and NO MORE STOMACHE ACHES--it's been 51/2 months!!! The pain I used to get after eating is now GONE! Nothing short of a miracle for me. (Note, not all aloe is the same! You have to watch what brand you take. Make sure they have a lot of research to support their results! I've tried several kinds, and only one brand works for me). My cousin, aunt, and close friend in Chicago all have IBS and are now on the aloe and probiotic--they are all doing great on it. Definitely let me know if you want more info, and I can send it to you over email: jillianaddy###hotmail.com.


----------



## 14013

hi id definatly be interested in that, also why aloe juice cant aloe tablets be taken? i used to take these but didnt see any effect although i was younger and hadnt changed my diet to not have wheat and diary i still need help though as diet alone isnt just the answer i need because i still get alternate C and D especially from stress i was going to try GSE but i cant get it in the Uk and the shipping costs are big to say the least, however aloe i can.


----------



## 22144

Saw the doc today and he sent me home with a bunch of Aloe Gold. Took two doses today. He said it'd help my nausea. We'll see.I'm also taking mangosteen juice.


----------



## 14013

actually i remember when i took aloe vera tablets before i took them 20 minutes before meals, does anyone else do that?


----------



## 17176

im sure mark is a great believer in aloe vera, perhaps he will read this and enlighten you..


----------



## 22144

I'm a believer in Aloe Vera for IBS. It's done quite a lot for me in just a few days.


----------



## 23677

Aloe vera is a wonderful short term healer for the gut, but we are warned against its long term use because it is a laxative & will turn the intestinal walls form a healthy pink to black. Please read on.







Aloe Vera & I.B.S Because aloe is well-known as a gentle external treatment for minor burns and skin irritations, it's easy to assume that it would be safe for use internally as well. This is not necessarily true. Even though aloe vera is a plant, and thus "natural", it is still classified by the FDA as a Class 1 harsh stimulant laxative. There are substances called anthroquinones and anthrones in aloe, which produce a laxative effect by increasing colonic peristalsis and intestinal water content, by opening chloride channels of the colonic membrane to cause a net reduction of liquid absorption by the colon.In plain English, this means that aloe causes faster and stronger contractions of the colon - something that people with IBS are already overly prone to, and which can cause violent abdominal cramps, painful spasms, and diarrhea. The safety of aloe is another concern. All anthranoid laxatives (not just aloe, but senna and cascara sagrada as well) can cause melanosis coli, cathartic colon, and possibly increase the risk of colonic cancer. (In fact, genotoxicity studies show that aloe-containing laxatives pose cancer risks to humans even when used as directed.) Melanosis coli, normally a benign condition, is characterized by black pigmentation of the colonic wall, and is almost always attributable to anthranoid laxatives such as aloe, cascara, or senna. Melanosis coli usually develops 9 months after initiating the use of anthranoid laxatives, and typically disappears just as quickly after the drug is discontinued. In severe cases, however, it may reduce bowel function and make constipation worse. In advanced cases of melanosis coli, the inside lining of the colon becomes pitch black instead of the normal light pink. Cathartic colon is the anatomic and physiologic change in the colon that occurs with chronic use of stimulant laxatives such as aloe (chronic use is defined as more than 3 times per week for at least 1 year). Signs and symptoms of cathartic colon include chronic constipation, bloating, a feeling of fullness, abdominal pain, and incomplete fecal evacuation. Radiologic studies of a patient with cathartic colon will show: an atonic colon (the colon lacks the normal muscle tone) and a redundant colon (the laxative use has stretched out the colon to twice the normal length, and the bowel has developed redundant coils of bowel tubing that loop back and forth in the abdominal cavity). As if this isn't bad enough, chronic use of aloe can also lead to serious medical consequences such as fluid and electrolyte imbalance, steatorrhea, gastroenteropathy, osteomalacia, and vitamin and mineral deficiencies. When aloe is discontinued, radiographic and functional changes in the colon may only partially return to normal because of permanent drug-induced neuromuscular damage to the colon. What's really scary about aloe is that it's a very common ingredient in all sorts of liquid vitamins, energy boost drinks, and other health supplements, and these product labels won't note that aloe is a laxative. Aloe is even specifically marketed to people with IBS as a "digestive aid", or "soothing to the bowel", with an emphasis on the fact that it's an all-natural plant ingredient, which again just hides the fact that it is without a doubt a harsh stimulant laxative. At this point, products derived from aloe gel and intended for internal use have not been proven effective against any disease or disorder, but the dangers seem clear. I would err on the side of caution and avoid aloe altogether, as it seems to me that its well-established risks far outweigh any potential (and as yet unproven) benefits. ---------------------------------------------There are many products now on the market which contain Aloe, & I believe the last count for actual companies that bottle the juice from the plant, or buy it in bulk is now around 287 world wide!There is no doubt whatsoever that when used topically on burns, scalds,rashes & even sun-burn, Aloe has NO equal. It soothes & helps the area affected to heal rapidly, & because of those qualities I always have a plant by the back door for this purpose, but by the evidence now available such as mentioned above, I must ask you this question: Will you be constantly consuming Aloe in any form now knowing of these risks?? I CERTAINLY WILL NOT.


----------



## 15426

Georges Aloe doesn't have these properties. Tastes like distilled water and extremely effective. Quit fear mongering snakeoil...


----------



## 22144

^^ Where's your proof, XanGo-lady? Maybe you should cite things.


----------



## tkfuzzkid

Well, I for one would like to know where Snakeoil gets their facts from. And there are many different brands of aloe vera juice out there. I have been using it for 2-4 months now, and it has definitely helped my IBS. And it has helped control and reduce the dirrehea and the gas I experience when eating. Right now I am taking 30 ml of Fruit of the Earth Wild Berry Aloe Vera Juice every other day. And it has the "certified by" seal of the Aloe Science Council on the back of it. It is quite pleasant tasting. And it has definitely helped me. Our knowledge today about all herbal rememdies is a fledgling field. Our ancestors of old knew all about herbal rememdies. But in our modern medical age, we have let all that knowledge be lost. Now we must find it again. Every medicine that you take has some kind of side effects and dangers. Whether you know them or not. In the end, each individual must do what they feel is right for them. Because we are all individuals, and everybody is different. What works well for one person may work terribly for another. Each must find what is right for them.


----------



## tkfuzzkid

To update anyone interested on my aloe vera juice experience -- am still taking it. Sometimes take 45 ml a day, depending on how I am doing. And when recovering from a digestive tract virus, sometimes take it every day; or I am take it for 2 or 3 days in a row and then skip a day. It has definitely helped me. Still taking the same kind.


----------



## Noremacam

There is a brand of SOBE drink that has aloe vera in it. Although it has some milk in it as well, I found that it actually soothed my system down quite well(so much so, I wrote to SOBE and told them so). My diarhea seems about the same, but the pain was reduced.Unfortunately, a few of the ingredients(probably the milk) make me a little bloated, but if I'm not bloated in the first place, I think the pros outweigh the cons. Unfortunately I can't remember which flavor has the aloe vera in it. It's one of the "strawberry" flavored ones(there's more than one). It says aloe vera under the "herbal content" on the back of the bottle. If it weren't for some of the bad stuff in it, I'd drink it every day. Guess I'll have to find some aloe vera to add to another drink. I just found it dang interesting that it reduced my pain. No preconceived notions either. I noticed it before I was aware of the aloe vera in it.It's definitely my opinion that aloe vera relieves some of the pain. Especially considering that a product that wasn't advertised to do that that contained aloe vera actually relieved some of my gut pain.


----------



## nori641

I am asking all members who have experiences with Aloe Drinks:

Why don't make Aloe Drink at home instead using unknown and untrusty Aloe product that

sold at markets?


----------



## nori641

I would like to unity of Aloe drinks , it mean we worked with one type of Aloe drink (Home made) to know the reaction at

different people . Due to untrusted producers and unacurate informations that appears on the product label so there are

different composition at these products. But if we made it at home by buying the leaves from markets or farms and extracting

the gel by hand (not machines as producers do) we can control all discarded parts of Aloe and geting the pure gel is more

precisly than unknown producers who using machines.


----------

